# In House Stud & PKD FIV + FeLV?



## Annadari (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Here we go with the Qs

As I stated in my intro I have my young male Chinnie Riley he is almost 9mths
old, I would like to know when he would at the right age to be used as our stud?
My golden girl Amber has been in call recently and he showed some interest but not excessive, which I think is perhaps a good thing.

Also Missy, Amber & Riley are all from PKD, FIV & FeLV neg parents, grand parents, & ggp, Do I need to have them tested?

Would be grateful for any info.

Anna

Missy, Amber, Riley the Annadari gang!
(Still trying to catch the world as it goes by)


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi you can use the stud now, as i asked this question when my boy was nine months and was told i could.

i would get them tested just so you know for sure.

my girls go out to stud now so i have to test them but even with own stud i would get them checked.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if the parents where neg and they are soley house cats i dont see the point as im sure they will be neg wont they???


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> if the parents where neg and they are soley house cats i dont see the point as im sure they will be neg wont they???


what i ment was have them tested just the once just to make sure then i would not do it again as like you say indoor cats, not going out.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

bluechip said:


> what i ment was have them tested just the once just to make sure then i would not do it again as like you say indoor cats, not going out.


Yeah i agree with that i know what you mean


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

HI.

Where in UK you can do those tests? and what are the costs?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Coccinellidae said:


> HI.
> 
> Where in UK you can do those tests? and what are the costs?


your local vet and it cost me £45 but some vets it is cheaper just shop around and find whats best price for you.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

bluechip said:


> your local vet and it cost me £45 but some vets it is cheaper just shop around and find whats best price for you.


ok ... tanks!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Some breed registration policies require PKD negative testing - you should check yours.

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I Just had my blue girl tested for pkd and it came back N/N which means she came back negative and does not possess the disease-causing pkd gene. which cost me 29.00 for the test


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My vet cost £25

and I find it makes buyers of the kittens feel safer knowing that you have choosen to test, its not alot of money for the health of the kittens/cats :001_wub:

all vets do the test just ask them


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

And how much does it cost to do a FIV and FeLV?
i checked with my vat and they told me that both of that will cost 60£ (at their lab) or 76£ in General lab. is it expensive?
thank you all.

Vera


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine did both for £35


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

spid said:


> Mine did both for £35


where are you from????


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

my vets do the snap test (felv/fiv) for £35 too. Its vets4pets, if there is one by you maybe go there.:cornut:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coccinellidae said:


> where are you from????


Scotland - and they sent it away - it wasn't a snap test.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

spid said:


> Scotland - and they sent it away - it wasn't a snap test.


sorry for the stupid question, but what's a "snap test"?


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> my vets do the snap test (felv/fiv) for £35 too. Its vets4pets, if there is one by you maybe go there.:cornut:


Found one (vets4pets),its very close to me, thanks!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

A FIV & FeLv test is calle da 'snap combo test' in the vets

They dont send it away its done ther & then and only take 30mins & you wait for results

mine cost £25 altogether


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

If they are from PKD negative tested lines I wouldn't have though it necessary to test again for PKD but you should check your reg policy.

The registration policy for my breed which uses the Persian as an outcross states cats on active should be PKD tested negative OR from PKD tested negative parents etc etc


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

My Vet quoted me 35 for the snap test but the pkd test was another matter of 91.00 so dont know if he was living in cloud cuckoo land for that as he told me that they send them off to bristol labs to get the results and i live in lancashire so i sent it off to usa on the advice of a lady on here and it came back negative and at a cost of only 29.00 .

All my cats are indoor cats so when its time to breed them do i need to have the snap test done everytime or is this just a one off test too?


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> All my cats are indoor cats so when its time to breed them do i need to have the snap test done every time or is this just a one off test too?


you do the test once , but it depends, if the stud and the female are yours, than you do it once.
if one of them is not yours and coming from a different cattery , you should ask for the test results for FiV & FelV ( cos its a viral disease ) And if it is a A breed known with the PKD, you should ask for that too... ( so the kitens will be as health as possible. 
About the PKD- If you Do the tast - you have 3 options- 
1. Negative (nn)- no disseas at all

2. carrier (np) - could give 50% ill kittens

3. infective - (pp) - not recommended for breeding.

here is the chart

I hope it answer you !


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

where can i do the PKD test in America?
i found one in Australia- but its too far away, And the one i founds in UK is expensive. 

is there any one close to Stevenage here than know a good (that do cheap FiV & FeLV tests ) vat?


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm bringing this up (I don't like creating threads with same names and similar content).
Has anyone used in-house tests for felv and fiv?
Like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...+felv+test&dpPl=1&dpID=41-cmr93dOL&ref=plSrch
I don't need it for outside stud or something, this is only for my reference and our vets charge £70 for it, so this would be more cost effecient.

However would like to hear your thoughts is it accurate?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have the wherewithal to take a blood sample under surgery conditions?


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

havoc said:


> Do you have the wherewithal to take a blood sample under surgery conditions?


Haven't thought of that  I can't do that myself. However in the next examination I could ask my vet to do it..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder who made those tests and how accurate they really are?


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

That's what I was wondering about.. Are there even a point to buy them to save a bit..


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Vantuuz said:


> Haven't thought of that  I can't do that myself. However in the next examination I could ask my vet to do it..


You'll be charged for a blood sample anyway and I doubt any saving you made would be worth the extra hassle to be honest, plus I'm not sure about the legalities of taking blood when you are not a vet. £70 is quite a lot, so I can understand you wanting to try and save some cash. Can you not find a vet who can do that test a bit cheaper for you?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I wonder who made those tests and how accurate they really are?


They are ridiculously cheap. I have no idea if the prices have dropped in the last few years, the last time I bought snap tests direct they were around £14 each. Less than £30 for five is either very good value or highly suspicious - couldn't say which.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, I haven't shopped around to be fair for this.
We started with Vet No1, she was.. awful..
So switched to Vet No2. They are not the most expensive in the area (in general) and I really like them. Great vet and good attitude.
On the last jab appointment plus microchip I was charged £50 which I find an excellent value (and not sure how it adds up if appointment is £33, booster is £41 and microchip £15). I didn't argue  
I looked around just to understand kitten vaccination course costs and here it's £70 (where I found a vet to do for £36 and hour drive away).. But taking into account that they obviously do some discounts, will need to chat with vet about it..
£70 for Felv/Fiv (as stated on their price list) seems high..
On the last visit I enquired about EN (as they normally do 4 months upwards), she checked with other vet, with nurses etc and rang back, that would be happy to do that for me as an exception as far as kittens are more than 1 kg and healthy.. So.. I like them. I don't think that I want to use other vet..


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

havoc said:


> They are ridiculously cheap. I have no idea if the prices have dropped in the last few years, the last time I bought snap tests direct they were around £14 each. Less than £30 for five is either very good value or highly suspicious - couldn't say which.


Well these are the only ones I found.
There are some in idexx and vetlabs I think, but as I'm not a vet clinic, I can't buy from them..


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Vantuuz said:


> There are some in idexx and vetlabs I think, but as I'm not a vet clinic, I can't buy from them..


Think it was idexx I bought. It wasn't something my vet kept so I bought them direct but my vet did the tests. I had no problem purchasing them but I suppose things could have changed.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Vantuuz said:


> £70 for Felv/Fiv (as stated on their price list) seems high..


I am confused as to why you want to bother at all as you say it isn't needed for anyone but yourself. Part of what you're paying for with a vet is to have the evidence your cat is clear. Doing it yourself doesn't give you that so you could be paying out £30 for some dodgy test which may or may not give an accurate result. Means you are actually debating over £40 which isn't excessive at all.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vantuuz said:


> I'm bringing this up (I don't like creating threads with same names and similar content).
> 
> <snip>


Since the previous post was from 2009 a new thread might have been better. It's so annoying that threads don't get automatically closed after (say) 90 days with no new posts.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since the previous post was from 2009 a new thread might have been better. It's so annoying that threads don't get automatically closed after (say) 90 days with no new posts.


Annoying, totally agree. 
However when I search for something and 10 very very similar threads pop out, it's annoying as well. Same question answered several times (I admire some existing member patience). 
Maybe I'm too pedantic, however if there would be less threads and for example, all about FIV would in one thread, it would be easier to find stuff and see more detailed info on one subject in one place. 
I prefer not to disturb, if answer can be found. and it is very difficult to do it here sometimes..
That's my reason for posting in the same thread, old or new..


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

havoc said:


> I am confused as to why you want to bother at all as you say it isn't needed for anyone but yourself. Part of what you're paying for with a vet is to have the evidence your cat is clear. Doing it yourself doesn't give you that so you could be paying out £30 for some dodgy test which may or may not give an accurate result. Means you are actually debating over £40 which isn't excessive at all.


It depends, from what point of view you look to this..
I need to agree you. You have a point.. Thank you.
I might over-test my cat, however I want that for my piece of mind.
Will just do at vets on next visit (and try to get discount  ) and hide all paperwork and receipt from OH


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Vantuuz said:


> I might over-test my cat, however I want that for my piece of mind


Does your cat have regular contact with other wandering cats? I understand the need for peace of mind but unless your cat has had the sort of contact which could result in the transmission of FeLV or FIV then I think you may be stressing unnecessarily.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

She doesn't have any contacts with other cats, she has a contact with small dog (when friend comes over) once a month.. 
However we are going to a cat show next week.. 
I'm stressing too much, I admit. A nervous owner of first pedigree cat..


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you need to educate yourself on the transmission of both diseases. They aren't that easily caught


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm through half of the Robinsons genetics book, so slowly getting there. More about diseases on the next chapters.. 
I was winded up by more and more cases of these found across the breed (in other forums I read) and cats in general, so despite them being not so easily caught they seemed very common. So just thought I would better check if she is not carrying some hidden stuff (as I mentioned before, no symptoms or whatsoever).

Thank you for spending your time and answering to these (stupid) questions  Still learning..


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Vantuuz said:


> Thank you for spending your time and answering to these (stupid) questions  Still learning..


Seriously - they are difficult diseases to catch unless your cat has prolonged contact (FeLV) or a serious fight (FIV) with an infected animal.


----------

